# Kroil ?



## SOUTHERN WOODS (Jun 18, 2010)

Will Kroil remove light rust, more discoloration from a stainless steel barrel?

Also what can I get to scrub a synthetic stock to bring it back to a new finish?


----------



## jkoch (Jun 19, 2010)

Yes,to all. Great stuff.


----------



## bteate (Jun 19, 2010)

x2 on the Kroil ! Awesome product.


----------



## SOUTHERN WOODS (Jun 20, 2010)

I've never used it before do I need to let it soak overnight?  

Or 

Just lightly rub it on the barrel and wipe off? 


Not a lot of rust on the gun just more discoloration than anything in a few spots.  

Also would it be worth it to use a polish afterwards or will the Kroil take care of everything? 

I plan on ordering a few Tuff Cloths when I get it cleaned back up, have heard good reviews.


----------



## jkoch (Jun 20, 2010)

Rub it in let it set few a  min. wipe it with a clean cloth. This should get 90% of it, then just rub it down with Kroil 'till no more rust comes off. A old cotton t-shirt works just fine.


----------



## leoparddog (Jun 22, 2010)

You may have to let the Kroil sit on the metal for a while.  The way it works "suposedly" is that the molecules are small enough to get under the rust and lift it off the metal.

I've used it to good effect for years.

Now to the Stock...What's wrong with the color or finish?  What kind of stock it is? Factory or aftermarket?


----------



## tommyjoe (Jun 22, 2010)

I left a cast iron frying pan overnight in my kitcken stainless sink.
It left a nice rust ring. tried everything. Naval jelly took it out in 5 min. No traces left whatsoever. It did not affect the stainless. After all that a friend tells me to use white vinegar.
Tom


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jun 22, 2010)

If you  can get you can get your hands on a 3M pot scrubber (Sam's), or the same thing sold by a paint supply shop, they will make a good non-marring rust remover.


----------



## Dub (Jun 22, 2010)

"Kroil...

the oil that creeps"

Really good stuff.  I try not to use it on any guns too close to hunting season, though.....this stuff has a strong aroma.


----------



## Clarke123 (Jun 27, 2010)

I've had good success using Marvel Mystery Oil, including a 50/50 mixture with Hoppe's #9.  Also had good luck with Ed's Red.  All are cheaper and less "smelly" than Kroil.  

All (including Kroil) have one thing in common: They get under crud, lead & copper fouling, as well as rust.    This enables a person to get most (if not all) rust stains removed.  Sometimes you must use them inconjunction with a gentle rubbing with  0000 steel wool.  Obviously, pitted rust spots will remain pitted after the rust is removed!


----------



## gripslabs (Jun 29, 2010)

How does  Kroil work as a lubricant????


----------



## wareagle (Jul 18, 2010)

No. Kroil isn't a lubricant. 
 Kano labs the company that makes it has some products out that have different additives such as silicone. Regular Kroil isn't and shouldn't be used for it. 
 We use it at work daily and it is amazing. It will disolve baked on carbon build up like it's nothing.


----------



## chuckdog (Jul 18, 2010)

I would also advise you remember that it's a penetrating oil. I know most will know this, but I'll say it anyway, "keep it away from your scopes and ammo." I use it as a bore cleaner. I'll soak my bore and let it sit overnight, the next mornings' work will be easy. It's a great product. I found out about it and the Marvels 30 odd years ago from an old typewriter guy.


----------

